# Didnt take me that long.....



## Damien4166 (22 Aug 2008)

I started my application to the Infantry on March 31st of this year and received my offer on August 15th. I was expecting a lot longer as I had a few Issues for the forces to consider. 1. I tried reservist back in 2001 and VR during week 3, it was a full time course in Meaford so they needed to find my Personelle file which took what I thought was forever(2months). Also releasing never looks good on anyone when they are considering hiring you.....to them there is a huge risk of the same thing happening, be prepared to explain yourself honestly. Then after that it was the Medical file which was stored in Borden but unlike what I have read on other posts this took about a month. Then came the security clearance, it only took days as I had just passed the same thing for a government job but low and behold my Credit history. It was shocking to me how the Recruiting center pretty much had my whole life in front of them. If you have bad credit/iffy credit my advice is to at least make arrangements before submitting your application to the forces, that way they will see that you are motivated. SO once I was informed about Credit/reliability I went into high gear and paid it all off except for the student loan, which really is manageable. I was so surprised how fast I was able to get rid of 90% of my debt but a little bit of motivation really helps. And if you are motivated they will notice. I have regretted my decision to release back then as I know if I would have stayed, I would have gone Reg Force years ago and would be so much further into my career. I am now 29, starting from scratch. Reg force Infantry as the time is right for me to suceed. Now its 10 days untill BMQ in Borden, I cant wait


----------



## ssFOX (22 Aug 2008)

:threat:I am 29 and waiting for my medical to come back, also going for infantry cant wait. I would like to now how it goes for you and any advice you have would be appreciated. good luck and kick ass for us old guys.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2008)

ssFOX said:
			
		

> I am 29 .............us old guys.



 ???


----------



## ssFOX (22 Aug 2008)

;D I was just playing. I will run circles around any 20 year old, just wish i would have joined younger that's all. what do you think the average age is for a new recruit in the infantry.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2008)

ssFOX said:
			
		

> what do you think the average age is for a new recruit in the infantry.



Who cares ?

People much older than you have managed to make out just fine as new infantryman. So at 29 years old, in the shape you say you are, no need to overthink this.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Aug 2008)

ssFOX said:
			
		

> ........... what do you think the average age is for a new recruit in the infantry.



It has already been covered numerous times.


----------



## ssFOX (22 Aug 2008)

sorry just chatting wanted answer from responder to my post sorry :crybaby:


----------



## stealthylizard (22 Aug 2008)

I am 29, and going through battle school (week 9).  It isn't bad but be prepared to be in great shape, even the 18 year olds are sore at the end of PT.  It has been well worth it so far.


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Aug 2008)

ssFOX said:
			
		

> sorry just chatting wanted answer from responder to my post sorry :crybaby:


There have been lots of things asked on here.


Try a search.

-Deadpan


----------



## ssFOX (22 Aug 2008)

:threat:good stuff lizard .I am preparing for the worst and am good a taking pain. if you have any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Aug 2008)

What's with the ": threat :" ?


----------



## Celticgirl (22 Aug 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What's with the ": threat :" ?



That's this guy  :threat:


----------



## George Wallace (22 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> That's this guy  :threat:



 :


----------



## Celticgirl (22 Aug 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :



Well, you asked.  ;D


----------



## Damien4166 (23 Aug 2008)

Surprisingly good for me is that I am in Better shape than ever before in my life. The second I put in my application I started running every second day, Right away after being behind a desk for 2 years and smoking I was able to run the 2.4 in time... within 3 weeks I was up to 5k. Now on the other hand even though my cardio is great I think I should have paid more attention to upper body/ab core. I went thru "that" period just recently of thinking it wasnt coming for me any time soon and now I am in a rush to improve with little more than 10 days till departure. I have found lots of articles with tips and tricks and they all look really good. I have read a lot of posts on here that it does take a really long time for the whole recruiting....and for some it is true, but I think what is most important is to keep up with you excercise even if it seems like you have all the time in the world...you might end up with short notice like me in a mad rush to improve on things. I know I meet or beat the minimum standards and I will do great, although more sore than necessary.....


----------



## apache2001 (23 Aug 2008)

ssFOX said:
			
		

> :threat:I am 29 and waiting for my medical to come back, also going for infantry cant wait. I would like to now how it goes for you and any advice you have would be appreciated. good luck and kick *** for us old guys.



I totally don't get what you mean with the word ":threat:" and "old guys".  Did you mean you want some challenge as what I get from your succeeding posts?  :-\


----------



## ssFOX (23 Aug 2008)

I didn't mean for the word threat to be there. sorry mistake. I wanted the picture because the face looked agitated in regards to my frustration on waiting for my medical .


----------



## apache2001 (24 Aug 2008)

ssFOX said:
			
		

> I didn't mean for the word threat to be there. sorry mistake. I wanted the picture because the face looked agitated in regards to my frustration on waiting for my medical .



Copy that.  I understand how you feel but things happen for a reason.  I too had a stop sign on my medical but I did what is needed and now i'm here.  Just be patient and consider it a part of your training.  ;D


----------



## ssFOX (24 Aug 2008)

thanks! I no i just have to be patient, its just frustrating. I'm going to take it out on the weight bench and make sure i get all my affairs in order. I guess i have to look at the bright side, got to spend time with friends and family before i leave. I am going to look like an idiot if i don't get in, thinking about applying for the British army well I'm Waiting. I have got my heart set on the army and will do what ever it takes to get in.


----------

